# Going to a Veterinarian



## Catsratz (Nov 19, 2016)

Just need to let off some steam on this issue. It is not directed towards anyone here.

After getting online in 1999 I saw rat owners constantly much vilified for not taking a rat to the vet. (Do they think we _like _to see them suffer?!) Also, those who purchase "feeder" rats from a pet shop.

1) Vets can be extremely expensive.

2) They can do a lot of harm sometimes because few know the rat's needs and physiognamy.

3) Is it not better to rescue a feeder, with no breeders anywhere around, giving it love and care, _than to have it be given as snake food in a pet shop?_ 

I began keeping rats after getting one given to me way back around 1980. I got to love them and have had them ever since if housing conditions allowed. Between then and until recently I've been dirt poor, and only 'rich' enough now to pay rent and utilities and have some pocket money. But in rural areas, rat-breeders are far away - and wearing on an old car with many miles of bad roads.

In a good world, animal care, at least the basics, would be much more widely available.


----------



## trico (Oct 31, 2017)

In my opinion, if you cannot afford vet care in an emergency situation, you probably shouldn't have pets.
That's why I get so infuriated. You wouldn't want to have children if you couldn't afford it right? It's the same situation.


----------



## Catsratz (Nov 19, 2016)

I can somewhat afford it now but there is no pet care available here.

I thought I could post in this section without recriminations. 

How many potential pet rats have lost happy homes due potential owners being scolded, often viciously, for things of this sort.

In the case of my rats, it would be about two dozens, they have lived happy lives and otherwise would have come to a really bad end: Labs, snakes; noisy shelters.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

It upsets me when I see how big of a difference it is between owning rats in the US vs. Europe. I am originally from the US and remember how expensive going to the vet there was. I think if I were to move back I'd hesitate to get rats, because of the expense.

Here the prices are regulated and we have a great vet nearby. Visits are in the 15-35 euro range for seeing 1-3 rats which is I think is unheard of in the US. And tumor removal is 60- 90 (with all the aftercare meds included) which baffled me. Luckily our vet owns rats and has been practicing for over 20 years, he is always helpful when talking about our options with our rats regarding tumors and illnesses which can help with costs and necessity.

I hear/know your frustration.


----------



## Zindi (Jan 6, 2017)

The hardest part about finding a good vet is that they usually don't learn about rats other than dissection in vet school, they mostly cover it in the exotic pet field and not a lot of doctors go there. OFC there are some vets who never went into exo but saw enough rats to do their research to be able to care for them but that's even rarer. In my town there's ONE doctor who i can feel like i can trust with my rats, she knows surprisingly lot about them. I live in Hungary where stuff, especially services are much much cheaper, also my favourite vet office is really nice, they basicaly only charge me the medicine they use, once i brought in my new male rat with a nasty wound on his tail (older alpha guy made sure he's the boss) the doc looked at it, cleaned the wound and gave me a jar of anitbiotic cream (which worked marvelously, he said he will probably lose the tail after the wound but he only has a scar there)and charged me like $3 in total.


----------



## Prov1 (May 8, 2018)

I had to take mine to the vet yesterday, I know I have friends who would think that I am crazy for spending what I did at the vet (almost $300), but to me it was worth it and I am still not sure if she is going to make it or not. But, I don't want her to suffer and wanted reassurance that she was not suffering and to give her a chance rather than just putting her down.


----------



## infraredhawk (Mar 29, 2018)

While I agree that you should have some sort of fund for veterinary care for your animals, putting yourself in debt for animals is also a no-no. I have owned animals all of my life and learned a lot of shortcuts to circumvent vet visits because I could not afford them. Horse had a fresh cut that required stitches? Clean it super duper well and super glue it shut. Heals within days and super glue falls off. Otherwise I would have spent $200 for an emergency vet call. Dog ripped a toenail out of his foot? Wash it, put neosporin on it, wrap it, and repeat for a few days. Dogs have an ear infection? Clean out with diluted alcohol, repeat for a few days, bam - gone.

A lot of people want to judge other people for their choices, but I find it completely frustrating and annoying sometimes. My animals are healthy and happy even with my shortcuts. And, I recognize that if, for example, my dachshund who is 14 years old and still goes for mile long walks because of how healthy she is, ended up with disc disease, instead of a $6000 surgery, I would opt to put her down.

It's best to set up guidelines for what you will and will not pay for with pets, and what you will and will not take them to the vet for. As long as the animals are not suffering, I don't see any reason why anyone should be concerned about what anyone else chooses to do with their animals. I may get hate for this, but if my boys develop cancer, the cost for surgery/removal is too high for me right now, so I would opt for euthanasia. I don't think anything is wrong with that. The life they have right now is by far better than the short life they would have had before as snake food. They live in an amazing cage, get lots of love every day, and play time with me.

Anyways, sorry to go on a tangent, but the internet is exceptionally judgmental when it comes to animals - constantly expecting people to run to the vet for every tiny little thing. And saying 'well if you can't do that, don't have a pet.' And I'm sorry, comparing it to children isn't a good comparison - there are government programs out there to help people afford kids. There is nothing to help people afford pets, but the love and affection and mental stability a pet can offer you is beyond compare. So maybe someone can't afford to take their animal to the vet at every minor sign of illness, but there is no malice in this. And as long as the animal isn't suffering, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Prov1 (May 8, 2018)

I agree with you, there are many times I could have run my dogs to the vets (have a lab who is constantly getting an ear infection) but have cleared up the situation on my own. I've learned from my parents, there are many things that can be done from home, while there are times that a vet visit is required. I am really new to rats, so wasn't sure what exactly was going on this week, so opted to error on the side of caution.


----------

